# devreye girmek



## adventrue

Deneyim "devreye girmek" ne anlama geliyor?
Örnegin: "Işte ben tam o noktada _devreye girmek_ istiyorum."
Ama ben de duydum bir cihazi söz konusu olabilir. O an'da baska bir anlama geliyor mu?


----------



## Kibele

Sanırım "to intervene" "devreye girmek" kalıbını karşılar.


----------



## macrotis

adventrue said:


> Deneyim "devreye girmek" deyimi ne anlama geliyor?
> Örnegin: "Işte ben tam o noktada _devreye girmek_ istiyorum."
> Ama ben de duydum Anladığım kadarıyla bir cihazi söz konusu olabilir. O anda baska bir anlama geliyor mu?



*Devre* is indeed an electric circuit, but here it's used figuratively. Your sentence is: And I want to _take part_/_come in_ just at that moment.


----------



## adventrue

Thanks, but to be honest, above dialogue does not make a lot of sense to me.

And why is there an "ile" in "Anladığım kadarıyla"?


----------



## macrotis

Sorry, I just missed "Native Language: German." I deleted the excerpt.



> And why is there an "ile" in "Anladığım kadarıyla"?


It's the structure: verb + dığı + pronoun kadarıyla

anladığım kadarıyla: as far as I understand
bildiğimiz kadarıyla: as far as we know
duyduğu kadarıyla: as far as he/she heard
etc.


----------



## adventrue

I have the feeling I have heard "Bildigim kadar" etc. quite often. Is it really false and was this a case of my ears hearing what I thought I should hear and what they really said is what you suggest?


----------



## macrotis

No, there's no problem with your hearing. Some people drop ile (-yla) when speaking, but many people don't.

But there are contexts that "bildiğim kadar" is correct. _Bildiğim kadar konuşurum_: I speak as much as I know. _Anladığın kadarını anlat_: Say as much as you understand. _Gidebildiğin kadar git_: Go as far as you can (go). Here the context and meaning is different.


----------



## Ali Smith

Is devreye related to _devirmek_ 'to knock over'?


----------



## drowsykush

Ali Smith said:


> Is devreye related to _devirmek_ 'to knock over'?



It has nothing to do with "devirmek". _Devreye girmek_ means to get involved in something.


----------



## shafaq

Ali Smith said:


> Is devreye related to _devirmek_ 'to knock over'?


*devre*+ye=_(in)_ _to_ the *circle*
Yes...  All, _daire(circle, department)_, _idare(management),_ _müdür(manager)_, _devre(circuit, circle), devir(epoch,era,turn, period), devralmak(to take over), devretmek (to turn, turn over, transfer), devirmek(to over turn, knock over/down) _are  related with each other and  all are  from Arabic dawr دورة  -  دو_ر ._


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks, but then why does the letter “i” disappear when you conjugate _devirmek_ 'to knock over'? For example,

Onu devriyorum.
I am knocking it over.


----------



## drowsykush

Considering the list above, there could be similarities in the root of the word. But I thought you were asking about meaning rather than word root. And I wanted to emphasize that they differ in meaning.



Ali Smith said:


> why does the letter “i” disappear?
> Onu devriyorum.
> I am knocking it over.



In this sentence, the letter "i" should not be omitted. 

It should be written as "Onu deviriyorum." 

It would be great if you could provide any context in which you've seen such usage.


----------



## rarabara

drowsykush said:


> It has nothing to do with "devirmek". _Devreye girmek_ means to get involved in something.


I agree.


----------

